# Best lightbulb for a fluval Roma 240?



## Lunaakita93 (Oct 10, 2018)

i have never replaced the light bulb before and now it’s flickering. Could some one please advise me on a good lightbulb for the tank, I do have some plants in the tank and would like to get some more at some point.

Thanks, Laura.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Are your fittings T5 or T8?


----------



## Lunaakita93 (Oct 10, 2018)

NaomiM said:


> Are your fittings T5 or T8?


I'm not sure, do you know how I can find out?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Lunaakita93 said:


> I'm not sure, do you know how I can find out?


It's to do with the width of the tube. T8s are 1" in diameter, while T5s are thinner at 5/8 of an inch.


----------



## Lunaakita93 (Oct 10, 2018)

NaomiM said:


> It's to do with the width of the tube. T8s are 1" in diameter, while T5s are thinner at 5/8 of an inch.


Ok. Il measures the tube as soon as I can as the light has now went out completely.


----------



## Lunaakita93 (Oct 10, 2018)

Lunaakita93 said:


> Ok. Il measures the tube as soon as I can as the light has now went out completely.





NaomiM said:


> It's to do with the width of the tube. T8s are 1" in diameter, while T5s are thinner at 5/8 of an inch.


----------



## Lunaakita93 (Oct 10, 2018)

There is 2 bulbs but only one has that printed on it, the other bulb is blank but the same size and width


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks like it may be an unusual size, which will make it harder to find replacement bulbs. What make is the tank?

I used to get my T8s from Lampspecs, and the brand I used was Narva Oceanics, but I'm not sure if they're still manufacturing.


----------



## Lunaakita93 (Oct 10, 2018)

NaomiM said:


> Looks like it may be an unusual size, which will make it harder to find replacement bulbs. What make is the tank?
> 
> I used to get my T8s from Lampspecs, and the brand I used was Narva Oceanics, but I'm not sure if they're still manufacturing.


The tank is a Fluval Roma 240.
I phoned my local aquatic shop and they have said the have the size and it's an aqua glo and a power glo I should put in? Do you know if these two types of bulbs?

I thought fluval tanks were quite common. I've just never replaced the light bulbs before and thought some people might be able to recommend a good brand but you are the only person to reply so far.

Laura.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Lunaakita93 said:


> The tank is a Fluval Roma 240.


Sorry, I should have seen that from the title 



Lunaakita93 said:


> I phoned my local aquatic shop and they have said the have the size and it's an aqua glo and a power glo I should put in? Do you know if these two types of bulbs?
> 
> I thought fluval tanks were quite common. I've just never replaced the light bulbs before and thought some people might be able to recommend a good brand but you are the only person to reply so far.
> 
> Laura.


You're probably best just going with the shop's recommendation on this occasion. I have one tank (Juwel) that uses T8s, but I don't think any of the brands of tubes I've used are available in the right size for your tank. I've never had a Fluval tank so can't really help there, sorry 

There's not that many of us who post regularly in this section, but maybe one of the others will see this and be able to help more. Sorry I couldn't be of any real help


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

replace it with a fluval LED light the energy saving alone makes it worthwhile. I have the fluval plant 3 it's amazing.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fluval-Pla...luval+plant+3&qid=1558131669&s=gateway&sr=8-3

The aquasky is a bit cheaper if you prefer but, just as amazing

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fluval-Aqu...gateway&sprefix=fluval+aq,aps,159&sr=8-2&th=1

If you aren't clumsy then Nicrew lights from Amazon are a great price.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/NICREW-Aqu...quarium+light&qid=1558131624&s=gateway&sr=8-4

I originally had an aquaglow and a power glow in my Fluval Roma they looked nice, fish colours were good but, I struggle to grow plants since I bought the LED lights it has improved massively.

In my Fluval I have 3 Boyu LED strips as I couldn't afford the Fluval at the time.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/NICREW-Und...boyu+led+,aps,138&sr=8-1-fkmrnull-spons&psc=1

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Boyu-Subme...prefix=boyu+led+,aps,138&sr=8-2-fkmrnull&th=1

In my 3 foot rimless I have the fluval plant 3 it's wow.

I will try and add some photos


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I should also note a flickering tube can be the starter unit which is super cheap rather than the bulb. try getting a starter unit from a DIY sore first they are about a £1






















ulb

My tank with the fluvial plant


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

My Fluval with the boyu led's sorry it's not a great photo but it's a hard tank to get a good image of plus it's getting a bit old.

Honestly, the cost of the Fluorescent strip lighting isn't worth it. Expensive to buy and run plus, to get the best out of them you should change them every 6 months. LED's are so cheap to run and last years. There are cheaper and expensive options.


----------



## Lunaakita93 (Oct 10, 2018)

Picklelily said:


> replace it with a fluval LED light the energy saving alone makes it worthwhile. I have the fluval plant 3 it's amazing.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fluval-Pla...luval+plant+3&qid=1558131669&s=gateway&sr=8-3
> 
> ...


These look really interesting, how would I go about installing them? My tank is lidded and the light bulbs fit in to the the middle of the lid. I need the lid to stay on as I have cats that could fall in.


----------



## Lunaakita93 (Oct 10, 2018)

Picklelily said:


> I should also note a flickering tube can be the starter unit which is super cheap rather than the bulb. try getting a starter unit from a DIY sore first they are about a £1
> 
> View attachment 403964
> View attachment 403965
> ...


Your tank is beautiful. I'm really not very good with diy but will give it a try. Can I buy these online?
Also do you know of any videos that show you how to change the starter unit?


----------



## Lunaakita93 (Oct 10, 2018)

Picklelily said:


> View attachment 403967
> 
> 
> My Fluval with the boyu led's sorry it's not a great photo but it's a hard tank to get a good image of plus it's getting a bit old.
> ...


You tank is lovely. My only concern is that all the photos are of tanks with the lids off and I need to keep mine on.


----------



## Lunaakita93 (Oct 10, 2018)

NaomiM said:


> Sorry, I should have seen that from the title
> 
> You're probably best just going with the shop's recommendation on this occasion. I have one tank (Juwel) that uses T8s, but I don't think any of the brands of tubes I've used are available in the right size for your tank. I've never had a Fluval tank so can't really help there, sorry
> 
> There's not that many of us who post regularly in this section, but maybe one of the others will see this and be able to help more. Sorry I couldn't be of any real help


You were helpful, thank you. I may have to take the shops advice yet but il give it a day in case I can have LED with my tank lid on.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

The second tank is lid on its i fluvial Roma 90. My husband attached the both LEDs to the lid. If I were replacing the both ones I would go with nicrew submersible LEDs as they are a really great make. Your electricity savings alone will make it worthwhile. 

But, definitely try replacing the starter unit first they are so cheap it isn't worth not doing this.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

It's a long time since I changed the starter unit I will see if I can find a video for you. I'm messing with the tanks later today and I probably have an example starter unit I can photograph at least.
I'm rubbish at DIY but fitting the Lead's to your lid is really easy.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

basic video on lighting issues

What a starter unit looks like






This guy is replacing a Fluval Roma light but it is complicated.





We can remember where the starter unit was on our Roma but I'm sure now you know what it looks like you can find it remove it and get a new one. Alternatively, Google to help you find it.

So here are your alternatives

Links to all buying options online in my first post. Also, try Swell aquatics and Maidenhead Aquatics online.

On all of them disconnect your lid from electricity sources before starting.

*Easiest option*

Submersible LED strip you just place it in your tank leave your existing unusable tubes in place.
The submersibles are waterproof and come with clamps attached to suction cups to help you position them in place. You can even place them on your gravel to uplight the aquarium.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/NICREW-Und...ix=Submersible+LED,aps,148&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1

*Next option *

Remove the old tubes and attach the suction cup clips to your lid put the LED lights into the suction cups

*What I did*

Glue (use aquarium safe sealant) or screw the clips that come with the LED lights to your lid- this saves suction cups failing and dropping your lights into the tank.

Once happy remove all your Fluval Roma old tube gubbings and throw them away. You can, of course, leave them in place.

Alternatively buy and fit the Fluval LED conversion kit from Pets at Home or elsewhere, we have seen it in store 
or 
Buy a Roma LED cover

WE had our Fluval Plant LED under the original cover for a while before moving it to the rimless tank, the lid didn't lie flat but was fine it was slightly raised in the centre.

OK I have to swap to my phone to post pictures now.

*Finally easy but expensive option*

Replace with T* tubes and be in the same boat in a years time

OK I have to swap to my phone to post pictures now.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

So the photos show how my LED's are clipped on.

Lifting the lid to access the works for your old Fluorescent tubes

The empty space where the tube workings were---the starter unit might be here but I suspect its easier to access near the tubes.

There is a photo of my coloured LED that I just drop into the tank- no electric issues and it's been like that about 5 years. The coloured LED brings out the colours of the fish.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Showing how thin the Fluval plant light is so you can just put it in place of the middle section of your lid or put your lid over it. Mine looks raised in the photos because it is on separate clear stands


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Please forgive it looking dirty the tank is over 10 years old and it's maintenance day.

So hopefully you can see how the LED's are clipped in


----------



## Lunaakita93 (Oct 10, 2018)

Picklelily said:


> basic video on lighting issues
> 
> What a starter unit looks like
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to give me such a detailed response. I'm going to take your advice and switch to LEDs. Your information has made this so much easier for me so thank you


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Lunaakita93 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to give me such a detailed response. I'm going to take your advice and switch to LEDs. Your information has made this so much easier for me so thank you


You are welcome, please message if you get stuck. I haven't ever regretted the switch. I struggled to grow plants before I switched and now I really enjoy my plants as much as the fish.


----------

